# trying to expand



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Today my partner brought up the possibility of expanding into painting roofs (haven't been asked yet, but trying to get on the same page). What products do you guys use that last for several years (preferably 10+), we won't shy away from any poorly maintained substrate. How did you get your name out into those circles, what's the best way of marketing to those types of buildings. 

Thanks guys


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

You sure you want to work on roofs regularly? One foot in the wet paint and down you go unless you'll always be harnessed, on a lift or chicken ladders. How well could you compete with the crew that is willing to forget safety to get it done fast. Never seemed worth it to me.

In my area that racket is run by the Amish. I even hired a crew to do my barn roof. They were fast, thorough and professional.

Best of luck if you go for it


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

There is definitely money to be made doing roofs. If you've got good "roof legs" and some knowledge of rigging ropes (climbing experience is a big plus) it's not a bad gig IMO. 

Seems to be kinda a niche market. Not a lot of outfits offer it and many of the ones that do just do quick, cheap spray outs. 

Get a couple good, clean jobs under your belt and you'll probably find there is plenty of opportunity. No, you can't compete with the guys that take risks and do blow and go's, so don't try to. Offer quality systems and you can make some good money at it. SW industrial products have worked well for me. Hard to beat pro-cryl and DTM.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

We're using Kool seal....a third party to sherwin.....add a page to your website for "roof coatings"....

Once again I'm amazed at how guys won't bid something if they get the call.....we don't do roof coating but if I get the call...I'm putting a number on it.....


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Your workman's comp will jump from painter's rates to roofer's rates. Roofer's rates are like $.60/$1 of payroll. 

If you want to add a lucrative niche, look into roof cleaning. You never have to go higher than the gutter line.


----------

